# 2nd gen maxima question



## linus22277 (Nov 30, 2002)

so i used to own an 87 maxima - i looked on the forum topics and i didn't see a maxima board for the older maximas

anyway, the person i sold it to is having problems with it, and they need to know if the guy who was supposed to fix it swapped in a bad engine

what color is the engine in the 87 maximas? i haven't looked at one since before i sold my old one, and i could've sworn it was black and grey, but i'm not sure


----------



## shady8 (Jun 30, 2004)

*Im new to the sight and just saw your question*

here is a sight of what the engine should look like if it is bone stock. I hope it helped with what you were looking for.

I have the same car, thats why i was interested.

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/386584


----------

